# Avery is almost finished



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

I have completed the framing and painting of my new avery, Tomorrow I start on the wire. Here is a couple shots of the avery so far.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! NICE!! They'll LOVE that...........


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, Here's a couple shots of the birds, as of now we have 10 all rollers,
we want a few homers, Fantails, and some Helmets


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty birds.!!!


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, here's a couple more


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I must say jmoldfield, there sure won't be any danger of something crushing that frame work. Are you covering the floor so nothing can dig under and get in??


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

I am still pondering on that, I think I am going to put some wiremesh down then cover it with dirt and plant some grass, or go with my wifes idea and build a moat with aligaters


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Alligators!!!! I like that idea!! That will get any human varmints who bother your loft too!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The aviary is really nice, and your birds are beautiful. They're gonna love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, I will update when It's finished hopfully in a couple days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

thats great and they will be loving all that space when its all done , the bigger the better thats the rule of thumb


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your aviary is lovely as are your birds, jmoldfield. Your birds will love the clean air and sunshine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is sooo nice! can't wait to see it finished with the birds in it.


----------

